
Vacation shaiming on the rise - s73ver_
https://www.marketplace.org/2017/09/04/life/been-vacation-shamed-its-rise
======
trebor
I understand the problem. But we don't need an umpteenth _anything-shamed_
label. Just confront the problem without a label. Please.

